# Double closed end in ebonite...



## bgray (Sep 11, 2007)

Thought I'd share my latest.  It's based on El Grande parts.

I eliminated most of the brass from the pen.  The capped pen is 30 grams, and the uncapped pen is only 14 grams.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a very rich and elegant looking pen.


----------



## gketell (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW that is an elegant pen!!

GK


----------



## angboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pen! Very classy and sophisticated looking.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a VERY smart pen. []


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 11, 2007)

That is an awesome pen!


----------



## papaturner (Sep 11, 2007)

Great looking pen.


Perry


----------



## stevers (Sep 11, 2007)

Gorgeous pen and gorgeous photo.


----------



## Radman (Sep 11, 2007)

Yet another home-run
[8D]


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Sep 11, 2007)

Now THAT's what an El Grande should look like!


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 11, 2007)

she's a beaut! nice work. did you turn the top of the cap separately?


----------



## bgray (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />she's a beaut! nice work. did you turn the top of the cap separately?



Well, yes and no.  

The barrel of the cap is drilled and glued like a standard el grande would.  

But then I attach the finial and turn.  

It's turned like a closed end pen, but not assembled before turning like a closed end pen.

Make sense?  It's hard to put into print.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice work.the ebonite is a great color.
looks like you nailed it!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice.  The only thing left to do is ditch the CB.


----------



## bgray (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Very nice.  The only thing left to do is ditch the CB.



Workin on it...I have epoxy curing on some blanks tonight, and tomorrow will have a churchill without the centerband.  (if all goes well)


----------



## Shane (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that is a beautiful pen ... Great job!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks really good Brian top job![]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 12, 2007)

I dunno, I like the CB on that pen. It's just the right touch to set off the clip. It only works with that CB though, a Churchill.. No.

Where did you get the material from, I have been wanting to make one from that stuff myself.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 12, 2007)

Once in a while a pen comes along that just stands out as the best of the best. This is that one!


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are incredible.


----------



## bgray (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 12, 2007)

Late to the party but YowZaa! That's awesome. [8D]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful Pen Brian,

That is the first El Grande I have seen that looked nice, love the rounded top.

Where did you source your ebonite?
[]


----------



## bgray (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />Beautiful Pen Brian,
> 
> That is the first El Grande I have seen that looked nice, love the rounded top.
> ...



Thanks, Jim.

I owe the inspiration on the background to you[]

(every so often, I get a comment where someone thinks that I am you, because of my photo backgrounds!)

The ebonite came from Pipemakers.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bgray43050_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I am pleased that the format works for your pens too, this is one of my favorite's of yours.

I am going to take a look at the Pipemaker sight again, I ordered a few moths ago, I don't rememeber the ebonite in green...looks awesome.


I have never tried to do the replaced cap like you have, were you able to secure the top parts together while you turned them?


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 12, 2007)

bgray, again nice job and the other one looks even better without the centerband in my opinion...
another question. your explanation made sense but how did you get the clip on? recessed?


----------



## Jamie (Sep 12, 2007)

If I could pick a pen from all the pens pictured on the IAP web site, this one would be the one.


----------



## bgray (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />bgray, again nice job and the other one looks even better without the centerband in my opinion...
> another question. your explanation made sense but how did you get the clip on? recessed?



Yes. Just file a recess.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## rsx1974 (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW,

VERY impressive.

Very inspiring too.


----------



## Kami (Sep 14, 2007)

Perhaps you could write a tutorial for the libuary?  It is truly a work of art, however leave the center band where it is.

Kami


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful pen, great work.


----------



## gjoffrionjr (Sep 14, 2007)

Classy Pen [8D]


----------

